
Older Children Spread the Coronavirus Just as Much as Adults, New Study Finds - ColinWright
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/18/health/coronavirus-children-schools.html
======
ColinWright
Link to the study:
[https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/10/20-1315_article](https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/10/20-1315_article)

